# Question before I go wireless with ATT



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, all, i just switched from Verizon to ATT for the I Phone and love my I phone. Was thinking maybe going wireless was a better deal. If i add 2 to 3 lines can i keep the same number on those extra lines or do you have a number for each different phone. Otherwords we would like to have a phone upstairs so if we miss a call it will ring on that phone. So far so good the switch was painless. Never thought i would leave Verizon but was disappointed in the last 2 phones i got-Would appreciate any suggestions. Max. We do have a landline phone now---


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

max1 said:


> Hey, all, i just switched from Verizon to ATT for the I Phone and love my I phone. Was thinking maybe going wireless was a better deal. If i add 2 to 3 lines can i keep the same number on those extra lines or do you have a number for each different phone. Otherwords we would like to have a phone upstairs so if we miss a call it will ring on that phone. So far so good the switch was painless. Never thought i would leave Verizon but was disappointed in the last 2 phones i got-Would appreciate any suggestions. Max. We do have a landline phone now---


If you add extra lines, they are different numbers I think is what you want to know. Keep a land line, there is no comparison between wireless and a good old fashioned bell POTS line.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks matt thats kind of what i thought-there should be an easy way for cell companys to let you keep the same number. Couldnt be that hard. I think for now am going to keep the POTS system. I think i am about due for upgrade may just get some new home phones-plus we like the caller id on the tv screen. Max


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Keep in mind the current crazy rumor of the day is that Apple will announce an end to the AT&T exclusivity on Wednesday along with their tablet. No idea if that will happen, what carriers will get an iPhone or when they'll go on sale.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> Keep in mind the current crazy rumor of the day is that Apple will announce an end to the AT&T exclusivity on Wednesday along with their tablet. No idea if that will happen, what carriers will get an iPhone or when they'll go on sale.


I hope so!! I have Verizon now and would switch at the end of my contract (October) for the iPhone but if its coming to Verizon.......


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

What the OP is asking is rather confusing.

What I got out of it was:
You can keep whatever telephone number you have now, and have it ported to your new service.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Dude, I can only hope that ATT in you area is better than here. I switched from Verizon to ATT for the iPhone 3G when it first came out and while I love the phone, I want to throw it to the ground often due to crappy ATT service.

If they announce a new iPhone with teh same or better features than now that works on Verizon, bye bye, ATT as soon as it is available.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

My only hope for the end to the iPhone exclusivity is the end of the ridiculous prices and plans for it on AT&T....with competition there will (HOPEFULLY) be more incentive to get more consumer friendly plans...

It is absolutely ridiculous that one you have to buy the iPhone, forced to pay the 30/month data plan, and if you want texting you have to pay 5-20/30 dollars for 200-unlimited/unlimited family plan texting a month...and that only counts for ONE PHONE! 

Ugh... my wife really wants an iPhone for her birthday in March, but that's a lot for ONE phone... on top of our 'normal' plan already...sheesh.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

ncxcstud said:


> It is absolutely ridiculous that one you have to buy the iPhone, forced to pay the 30/month data plan, and if you want texting you have to pay 5-20/30 dollars for 200-unlimited/unlimited family plan texting a month...and that only counts for ONE PHONE!


Don't count on that changing with Verizon, especially since they just raised their data rates.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

max1 said:


> Hey, all, i just switched from Verizon to ATT for the I Phone and love my I phone. Was thinking maybe going wireless was a better deal. If i add 2 to 3 lines can i keep the same number on those extra lines or do you have a number for each different phone. Otherwords we would like to have a phone upstairs so if we miss a call it will ring on that phone. So far so good the switch was painless. Never thought i would leave Verizon but was disappointed in the last 2 phones i got-Would appreciate any suggestions. Max. We do have a landline phone now---


The answer would be no you can't. From what understood you basically want to take you cell phones and use them like you use acordless phone system in a house. Have one cellular # and then have 3 cell phones all programed to use that number so if you have them in 3 different rooms they will all ring and you could answer any, just like you would with a cordless phone system. Correct?


----------



## Tony Chick (Aug 24, 2006)

Check into Google Voice, its not generally available yet but its designed to deal with this kind of situation, i.e one external phone number to multiple devices.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks guys was just trying to decide if it would be cheaper to go all wireless than having a plan a pots system. I know att has a famly plan of 120 bucks a month-was wondering what the costs would be if add 2 lines and go wireless. Getting hours cut at work and may need to cut back on expenses. 42 bucks a month is a lot for home service-with qwest-may end up going to cable-max.


----------

